# !!!   ...

## Zlata84

! 
      .
  .       - .      .                .    .
1.        ???  ?         .
2.      ?   12     01-09-2011  31-08-2012... ???       01-07-2012  29-08-2012 (60 ,        )...  .....
   :    01-09-11  31-08-12 = 172 804,15
: 172804,15/(366      - 60  ) = 172804,15/306    140   = 79060,72     ...     ???
3.        ???
4.   ...       ...  ???    (   ).... :Embarrassment:  
5.        4...     ?        ???

 !!!!!       , ! :Frown:

----------

1.     !
2.   ,   /   
3.  2  :   12      2 .    ,  ,  .      ,     . 
4. ,   /   10 
5.  :  , . : /, , ,  . . 
  :                      0,78 (....)  78 .   :
..      ,      .

----------


## Zlata84

> 1.     !
> 2.   ,   /   
> 3.  2  :   12      2 .    ,  ,  .      ,     . 
> 4. ,   /   10 
> 5.  :  , . : /, , ,  . . 
>   :                      0,78 (....)  78 .   :
> ..      ,      .


 !
           4    ?  4              ???  .

----------

> !
>            4    ?  4              ???  .


    4  (..     )

----------


## Zlata84

> 4  (..     )


 .              ....?         3   9    -  .    ?
           9      , ?

----------

> .              ....?         3   9    -  .    ?
>            9      , ?


    ,     
    9

----------


## Zlata84

> ,     
>     9


      ...       01.10.2012...              10       ,       ???

----------

> 10       ,

----------


## Zlata84

> 


        ???

----------

3-

----------

6   ,      ?     2010 ,       12 ?       6 ,        ?      2011 ,      6  (     )   730 ?     ...    ?

----------

> 6 ,        ?






> 2011 ,      6  (     )   730  ?     ...

----------


## GalinaTar

15  ,   .      24  ,     6  .      .    ,  .-
1.  (3 )
2.  ( )
3. 
4.- 
5.    (.1     17.01.12  4)

  ,  ,    .    ,       ,     (   .  29  ).    ,       )

----------


## Zlata84

...       .
   24-09-12  140 .
  12    01-09-2011  31-08-2012.... ?        60 .    366      2012  29 .   366-60  = 306
    172804,15    21499,80   = 151304,35
  151304,35/306=494,458     494,46*140=69224,40
     ?

----------


## Zlata84

.     -                 ...   ???
         ...             12     ....
 ... :Frown:

----------

> ?


  ,    



> -                 ...


,      .  ,     , , ,   :        ,       .    .

----------


## Zlata84

> ,    
> 
> ,      .  ,     , , ,   :        ,       .    .


 !

----------


## sql

,              .  ,            .

----------

,

----------


## Zlata84

,       4   ??? :Embarrassment: 
      ...      2300    .    1-8.2...       ... :Frown:

----------


## sql

,       ,    ,  ** (     .

----------

-    )))
   ". " ,

----------


## sql

.         ?      ,   ,   .

----------

> .         ?      ,   ,   .



 ,

----------


## sql

> ,


      .

----------

> .


?

----------

????
     ,    4 ,    !!!

   .


 - 2000
 - 900
 700
   4, ?


 1000 (  )
 52000 (2000 -    +    )
 0,00

2000+900+700   = 3600  
53000 -  

   - 49400???? ????

  -     . ?   51400.

  -   .... 2,  10 - 49400,50

   ????   !!!

----------


## 2007

> 1000 (  )
>  52000 (2000 -    +    )


   4-       .





> -     . ?


 .     ? 




> -   .... 2,  10 - 49400,50


 ,    4-.  ,          /  ?

----------

> .     ? 
> 
>  ,    4-.  ,          /  ?


   .       .
     ....
    .
 ?         10,     ?????

 . 
     ( ),    -      ???      ???

----------


## 2007

> .
>      ....


     ,         4-.
, - ,       .    .

----------

> ,         4-.
> , - ,       .    .


   .

  ,       ((((     ?
      ....

      4-  3 ?   ,     ,   ,   .    9    . 
  30    10   ?     ?

   ?  ,  ?

----------


## 2007

,       .
     ,    4-.

----------

> ,       .
>      ,    4-.


 ,   .
  ,       .
    .       4,    10    (???? ).

    ,   ,          ,  .... ,    4 ....

 ,      ,      .
    .


 , ...

----------

,   ,   -  .    .     ,        ,    .
 :     ,           ?  -   ? ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,          ?


    -  -?

----------

6

----------


## nadvn

!
 ,        0,25 !    . .    ,          1375 . (    )  ,    731     140 .
 ,    15 ,      ,    4 , .   2013?              ?

----------

01  2012 ,  4  2012   .        ,  :     01  2012 .  .. :   ( -) /    (,) *  140 ???

----------

> 01  2012


    01.01.2011.         .

----------

> 01.01.2011.         .


,  ,  01  2011 .  ,    ,    ,      ?

----------



----------

> 


!   ,  :    /         *  140 ?

----------

,     1136,99

----------

, .     ,      ,       ??

----------

.

----------

,        5    ,      ?       .

----------

